# [Free][App][2.3+]Holo File Browser w/ su, dual views



## uncopt (Mar 9, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: RC 3

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*[background=transparent]UNCOPT File Browser is the nicest and most innovative Holo styled file browser for Android with root capabilities.[/background]*

*[background=transparent]







[/background]*

 

  

  

*[background=transparent]It provides all the features needed to browse and organize your pictures, files, documents and videos. It gives you access to the internal storage, sd card, external usb storage devices, internal filesystem and more (with plugins) .[/background]
[background=transparent]Unlike other available file browsers on the market, UNCOPT File Browser also offers unique features:[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Resizable split view: a simple swipe will split the screen in two and give the user two independent browsable panels that can be resized at will. File managing becomes even easier and more efficient.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Efficient archive browsing (zip, tar): unlike other apps, the archive content is never extracted in a temporary folder (or even in memory). The specific parts that need to be accessed (to display or send them) are streamed on access.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Nested archives: unlike other apps, nested archive content can be listed and accessed. To the user there is no difference between a folder, an archive and a nested archive in terms of browsing. Archives can be nested in multiple levels.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Keyboard navigation: the keyboard navigation is fully functional. [/background]*
*[background=transparent]Simple action bar navigation with interactive path.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Automatic sync with MediaStore (Gallery) and the MTP (Media Transfer Protocol) connection.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Complies completely with the Android Holo Style, even on Gingerbread.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]On top of that you get all the usual features such as:[/background]*

*[background=transparent]Browsing.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Copy/paste using official mechanism for compatibility with other apps.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Sort by file size, file name and modification date.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Create, delete, rename, send, bookmark files and folders.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Search.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Create zip files.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Shows thumbnails for APKs and images in gridview mode.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Multi file selection.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Local Network SMB protocol (windows shares), free plugin required.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Registers as a file picker so that other applications (such as gmail) can access the files too.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]UNCOPT File Browser also provides tools for rooted devices:[/background]*

*[background=transparent]Browse system files like any other (including system and user apps).[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Change file permissions.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Automatically remount read-only filesystems as read-write.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]suid/guid/sticky special permissions[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Link:[/background]
http://filebrowser.bitbucket.org/*
*[background=transparent]https://play.google....filebrowser.pro[/background]
[background=transparent]https://play.google....ilebrowser.free[/background]
[background=transparent]https://play.google....ser.plugins.lan[/background]

[background=transparent]We will post extended details on the unique features later on.[/background]*


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

I've sent info to the bug tracker about archives not being opened correctly, and it's not zip64. It's standard zip files that when browsed show partial content or nothing. I can reproduce the problem over and over, uninstall reinstall and reproduce it again so I know this can't be just me. The app has great potential, hope to see some future development...

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------

